# Runtergeladen stage3 Datei prüfen

## Demmaro

Hallo hab ein problem,wenn ich bei der installation bis zum punkt komm.  überprüfen der runter geladener stage3 Datei

 ich habe mit befehl cd /mnt/gentoo ins gentoo verzeichniss gewechselt und habe die stage3 Datei (stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2) runter geladen. Beim überprüfen der Datei mit folgenden Befehl

md5sum -c stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2.DIGESTS

 kommt die meldung hier 

# mdsum: stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2.: No such file or directory

wenn ich aber mit Befehl "dir" schaue ist die Datei aber auf dem PC drauf

der download ist auch vorher vollständig durchgelaufen.

würde mich um ein bischen hilfe freuen

vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache

----------

## Finswimmer

Das hilft dir jetzt nicht viel, aber bei mir geht es.

Hast Du evtl. die falschen Berechtigungen für die Datei? Also die Datei mit einem anderen User runtergeladen als der, der das jetzt testet?

Poste mal 

ls -la in dem Verzeichnis, in dem die Datei liegt.

Und sag mal was passiert, wenn du touch stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2 eingibst.

----------

## Demmaro

Danke  für die schnelle Antwort konnte leider nicht früher Antworten. Ich habe nur ein user erstellt. beim download bin ich vollgender massen vorgegangen ich hab mich als user Name@livecd /root $ angemeldet hab dan aber mit der taste alt F2 umgeschaltet in die virtuelle Konsole und dort den download durchgeführt danach bin ich mit alt F1 zurück und hab dan ins livecd gentoo #  gewächselt dort hab ich dan den test durchgeführt.

nach auführen von ls -la kamm vollgendes

livecd gentoo # ls -la

total 158720

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root		180 Mar 29 16:29 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root		120 Feb  9  2012 ..

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root		 40 Feb  9  2012 boot

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root		 40 Feb  9  2012 home

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root		 40 Feb  9  2012 opt

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    162524225 Mar 29 16:31 stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root          336 Mar 29 16:28 stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2.bz2

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root		 40 Feb  9  2012 usr

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root		 40 Feb  9  2012 var

 wenn ich touch stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz eingebe passiert gaar nichts es sieht folgender massen aus

livecd gentoo # touch stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2

livecd gentoo #

kommt keine meldung

----------

## tomhog

stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2.bz2? 

Diese Datei sollte eigentlich .bz2.DIGESTS heißen.

(29. März?)

----------

## tost

Und wenn du einfach nur die md5 Prüfsumme der Datei berechnest, geht das?

----------

## Demmaro

kommischerweise wenn man die datei stage3-amd64-20120202.tar.bz2.bz2 rutnerladen tut ist die unter dem link .bz2.DIGESTS

 ich muss wieder komplett neu anfangen ich habs spass halber mal entpackt das hat auch funktioniert. mit lauter meldunge "could not"  genau kann ich nicht sagen ging zu schnell. nach dem antpacken hab ich mich an die nächste datei ran gemacht "portage-latest.tar.bz2" jetzt bekomme ich folgende meldung

could not create file no space left on device

hab ich eine partition zu klein gemacht hier die Daten von meiner aufteilung

Partition 	Dateisystem 			Größe 	Beschreibung

/dev/sda1 	ext2 	32M 		        	Boot Partition

/dev/sda2 	(swap) 512M 			Swap-Partition

/dev/sda3 	ext3 	ca 7,4GB           	Root Partition

 bin nach Handbuch vorgegangen

----------

